# Nissan Micra Radio



## winnart (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Nissan Micra SVE Auto 1.4 2004 model. It's recently been in the garage for a service. The mechanic disconnected the battery & afterwards input the radio code incorrectly. Even though I have the code, I can't put it in as I now have an error message saying 'wait 1 hr' which I can't get rid of. I've tried everything i can think of. Has anyone had the same problem & know how to reset the radio? I'd appreciate any advice.
Thanks


----------

